
Flirtey Launches World's First PizzaByDrone Commercial Trials, Delivers Domino's - stenius
http://www.prnewswire.com/news-releases/flirtey-launches-worlds-first-pizza-by-drone-commercial-trials-delivers-dominos-pizza-to-customer-homes-300363785.html
======
cruisestacy
If they ship the pizza, and possibly food as a whole category in the future,
they need to prevent the smell from attracting birds...and if that means extra
shipping material, it means more costs for both companies and customers.

